# Nissan Reveals Innovative 24 Hours of Le Mans Race Car



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *Nissan will challenge the very best in the world at the 24 Hours of Le Mans this year and they’ll do it in a wild new race car.*
> 
> The car made its world premiere during a 90 second commercial during Super Bowl XLIX and promises to find its own way to the checkered flag.
> 
> Unlike its rivals at Porsche, Audi and Toyota this prototype race car is a front-engine setup and is also front-wheel drive. It makes used of a 3.0-liter V6 engine and a kinetic energy recovery system.


Read more about the Nissan Reveals Innovative 24 Hours of Le Mans Race Car at AutoGuide.com.


----------

